# Zero Motorcycles adds "Urban Crosser" with removable battery to 2011 line-up



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

*Zero Motorcycles adds "Urban Crosser" with removable battery to 2011 line-up*

Zero Motorcycles has revealed the Zero XU. Battery can be taken out and charged in your apartment. Range is less than 30 miles and top speed is 51 mph so this is definitely a city bike. Pretty nice though.


----------



## pete c (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Zero Motorcycles adds "Urban Crosser" with removable battery to 2011 line-up*

I like the removable battery pack idea. Would like to see this strategy developed more in EVs.

The biggest problem with storing electrons is not capacity, it is the time required to reach capacity. Removable packs addresses this.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Zero Motorcycles adds "Urban Crosser" with removable battery to 2011 line-up*

This is EXTREMELY interesting. If the battery can be taken into your home, it can ALSO be taken into your office. Even a 110v outlet will give you 30 miles of charge in 8 hours for a motorcycle. That equals better than a 50 mile round-trip commute.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Zero Motorcycles adds "Urban Crosser" with removable battery to 2011 line-up*

I suppose you could also buy a second battery pack and install it in parallel?


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Zero Motorcycles adds "Urban Crosser" with removable battery to 2011 line-up*



PhantomPholly said:


> This is EXTREMELY interesting. If the battery can be taken into your home, it can ALSO be taken into your office. Even a 110v outlet will give you 30 miles of charge in 8 hours for a motorcycle. That equals better than a 50 mile round-trip commute.


You can also buy 2, and swap them when you get to your destination 

Dawid


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Zero Motorcycles adds "Urban Crosser" with removable battery to 2011 line-up*

Well, it's a neat idea if the pack is not too heavy. The street version of their motorcycle has almost a 60 mile range, though - so that takes away some of the perceivable advantage.


----------

